# Just bought my new computer...



## sm1tnwes (May 18, 2006)

hey guys. just bought a new computer. just wondering how my performance compares to the rest of you.

I spent 1700$ CDN.

X2 3800+ @ 2.3 GHZ
1 gb OCZ premium
300gb Maxtor sata II
600W OCZ power supply..
X1900XT 512mb.

 Anyways i ran 3dmark06 and i got 6000 @ 1280x768 and 6348 @ 1024x768 are those decent scores or what?

let me know Thanks

Varun


----------



## newmodder (May 18, 2006)

*looks good*

nice specks to..how about some pics

you could have saved alot of money shopping around more..but i would suggest another gig of ram and you are definitely set for a few years.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 18, 2006)

That's actually a lot better score than what I've got. I think it's because you have a dual core CPU and 06 is multithreaded. Nice system though. I think you could squeeze a lot more out of that 3800.


----------

